# Meet Khan! C. atrox, WBD



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wahey! He shed his skin the other night and managed to get a few pics of him tonight again, at least no webcam pics tonight : victory:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats awesome buddy! ...

They got a mean looking face:devil:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Great news - and super pics - thanks for sharing. What size is it, age?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

He's amazing and great name too :2thumb:


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice Rob looks well chilled out there compared to any time I seen him before!!


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

like the idea with the lockable hide


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Jibbajabba said:


> like the idea with the lockable hide


its things like this you need to do to own DWA animals


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

simply stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

awsome :notworthy:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

He's looking well, at least hes come out of his box now :lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Now thats the puppy I'd have for a cherry popping DWA snake.

What is not to like about the WDB?


----------

